# A Question that I can't find the answer to.



## Echidna (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi, Just reading some caresheets etc. on the CHinese Mantis. Do you introduce the female to the male's enclosure or the other way around when trying to breed them? Or do you use a totally different set up so both of them are in different surroundings?

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2005)

Do it whichever way you want. Personally I take the male out and put him on a houseplant or some other surface. Let him sit for awhile to calm down. Then I put the female about six inches in front of him and make her walk away from him. If he is ready he should jump on her back. Once they start mating I leave them alone. He will jump off and fly away when he is done. Chinese are easy to mate.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 6, 2005)

Also to add to that, the female likely will eat the male(unless very full) . Ricks way of doing it is good because the male can fly away when hes done.


----------



## Ian (Aug 6, 2005)

I will agree rick, the houseplant method works wonders, and also a lot of the time saves the male from being eaten.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2005)

> Also to add to that, the female likely will eat the male(unless very full) . Ricks way of doing it is good because the male can fly away when hes done.


Actually in my experience the chances are slim that the male will be eaten. It is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Echidna (Aug 6, 2005)

lol will remember that! Don't want the male being eating. One method I have seen is to give the female something to eat while its happening so she's busy with that while the male does his thing. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 6, 2005)

Echidna. Some time ago the idea of giving the female something to eat and then introduce the male was pretty much the only 'safe method' you ever heard of, then I got advised not to do this and to just really feed the female up for a couple of days before the mating. To be honest with you, neither of these methods showed any difference at all, sometimes she'll grab him, sometimes she won't. All you can do is hope nature takes its course and if he does get eaten, that he managed to mate first.  

Best of luck

Dave


----------



## Echidna (Aug 6, 2005)

Ah ok, thanks.

Well should definately be very interesting to watch anyhow, I've never kept any insects etc. for feeders like crix and locust and praying mantis (to me) are the more interesting insect.

Thankyou again for your help


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2005)

If the female is receptive you shouldn't have any issues. However if the female just molted into an adult she probably won't be recepitive and will try to grab him.


----------



## Peekaboo (Aug 8, 2005)

I second what Rick said. Wait a week or two after they have molted into adults. Both the male and the female should be more receptive to a mate, if they've been given time to mature.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 8, 2005)

this is just a thought.. but i reckon when people ask things that are already asked we should re-direct them to the page on the forum. waists less of peoples time. just a thoght though.. :wink:


----------



## Peekaboo (Aug 8, 2005)

Well the last discussion erupted into somewhat of a hissing cat fight, so I doubt that the user found that thread very usefull. :wink:


----------



## Samzo (Aug 8, 2005)

i dont understand? lol im tired.. maybe i should just not talk


----------



## Ian (Aug 9, 2005)

oh yes, the hissing, that was amusing :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 9, 2005)

hisssssssss :twisted:

If you can make yourself wait longer, 4 weeks after moulting to adult would be ideal, 2 weeks will do the trick though so upto you of course, good luck.

Dave


----------

